# Preamp de microfono/+48/Line in/3 eq



## elgrunge (Jun 1, 2011)

Saludos

He encontrado esta pagina y al pareser tiene buenos preamplificadores de estudio para microfono y me preguntaba si alguno de ustedes tiene el esquematico de alguno de ellos o si saben de algun preamp de buena calidad para estudio de grabacion. 

http://www.fivefishstudios.com/


----------



## elgrunge (Jun 6, 2011)

Saludos foreros

Bueno la idea es que me quiero armar un preamplificador para microfono y linea como el de "construyasuvideorockola.com". pero ando liado porque quiero que la entrada del micro sea balanceada y si se puede que tenga phantom power, mas la entrada de linea y un ecualizador de 3 bandas. 
Tengo una banda y me gustaria hacer algo como lo que les comento para poder ensallar en el local, tenia pensado agregar varios preamps al sumador de señales y a un amplificador de 400w como el de la pag. "construyasuvideorockola.com". Ojala me puedan ayudar, la verdad no tengo mucha experiencia armando circuitos.


----------



## elgrunge (Jun 6, 2011)

Bueno he buscado un poco y he encontrado esto:

Preamplificador de microfono con phantom power (+48v)
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news23/nota06/fig4.htm

Preamplificador de microfono y linea con EQ de 3 bandas
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/d_premic.php

La duda que tengo es si puedo conectar el preamplificador con phantom power de esta manera:


----------



## crimson (Jun 6, 2011)

Hola elgrunge, yo hace rato que armo este preamplificador;
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news31/masnotas/nota24.htm
y funciona muy bien. Si bien no está en el esquemático, tiene en la plaqueta la posibilidad de ponerle una alimentación de 48V para un mic con phantom. Es muy similar al otro, y el control de tono es, a mi juicio, mejor que el de "construya..." Saludos C


----------



## elgrunge (Jun 6, 2011)

Saludos Crimson

Tengo una duda, el pre que mencionas me puede funcionar con esta fuente?

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news23/nota06/fig4.htm

Si no es mucha molestia, como puedo adaptarle al TL074 una entrdada de linea mono o estereo

Gracias por tu comentario


----------



## crimson (Jun 6, 2011)

Sí elgrunge, esa fuente va perfecta para el preamplificador. Lo que hacés es armar la plaqueta _sin la fuente incorporada_, es decir, sin los diodos 1N4007, los electrolíticos y los 7812/7912. Conectás como en la figura, donde debería estar el 7812 o el 7912 (la pata de salida) conectás el +12V y el -12V de la fuente, y como te marqué en el dibujo anterior, los +48V en la entrada del pre. Para lograr nivel de línea se pone la entrada - a masa y la entrada + por medio de una resistencia de 10K en serie. Saludos C


----------



## elgrunge (Jun 7, 2011)

Muchisimas gracias Crimson, me has ayudado bastante! 

Espero tener en unos dias el diagrama listo, y subirlo para que mas usuarios puedan hacer lo que tengo en mente.

Saludos.


----------



## elgrunge (Jun 7, 2011)

Que fastidioso he de ser Crimson 

Pero estoy haciendo el esquematico y tengo duda de estos dos capacitores 104 (0.1uf) los debo de quitar tambien?, o a donde van conectados.

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Jun 7, 2011)

Hole elgrunge, no molestas para nada, al contrario. Esos capacitores no van, están conectados a la entrada de los 78/7912 para evitar que oscilen. Como vos usás otra fuente, sin estos reguladores, no hacen falta. Saludos C


----------



## elgrunge (Jun 10, 2011)

Saludos.

Ando un poco liado con el esquematico en multisim, ya que al conectar el TL074 a +-VCC me da error, talves lo este conectando mal... pero creo que es pin 4 a +12v y pin 11 a -12v. Si es asi porque me da error al momento de simular?. Si le quiero poner un control de volumen a la salida se lo conectaria un potenciometro de 10k:el pin central en serie con R23(39ohm), el pin 1 a salida y el pin 3 a gnd?

Aqui adjunto el diagrama en multisim 10


----------



## crimson (Jun 10, 2011)

Hola elgrunge, yo no utilizo laboratorios virtuales, en vez de "Workbench" utilizo el "Crimsonbench", esto es: armo la plaqueta y la pruebo. Tengo un montón de plaquetas tiradas, pero una amplia experiencia... Saludos C


----------



## Potrosound (Ago 7, 2011)

hola. elgrunge, yo tambien soy de monterrey y tengo el mismo interes que tu en armar algunos preamps de micro de buena calidad, estaria bueno cantactarnos para compartir experiencias. Yo tengo un estudio de grabacion y tengo muy buenos pres y algunos de ellos llevan los tl 07xx y se oyen muy, pero muybien,,saludos...


----------



## elgrunge (Ago 8, 2011)

Hey saludos Potrosound!!

Que bien que seas de mis tierras . Yo tengo un home studio donde grabo las maquetas de mi banda y en estos momentos ando trabajando para sacar nuestro segundo disco... en esta ocasion sera un disco completo ( el anterior fue un EP).

Ami la verdad me gusta mucho esto de la electronica... aunque todabia no ago el pre, por falta de tiempo con eso de la universidad, he conseguido buena informacion sobre los pre, y algunos amplificadores a valvulas.. aunque la verdad de eso si desconosco bastante.


----------



## Potrosound (Ago 8, 2011)

Me interesa mucho si tienes algunos diagramas, yo he conseguido algunos en la red y espero pronto empezar a hacer alguno de ellos. Estoy investigando tmbn acerca de los pcb,como fabricarlos, y bendita net...hay mucha info disponible...t comento que arme una fuente dual simetrica para unos equas de gama alta que compre sueltos en ebay, vaya, son los modulos de una consola grande q alguien desarmo y me vendio un par ami...y funcionaron perfectamente tanto la fuente como los eqs..ese fue mi primer diy de electronica, materia de la cual no se practicamente nada...solo puse las partes de la fuente como indicaba el diagrama que consegui en la red y listo...3 mil pesos de ahorro en este primegr proyecto.Acabo de hacerme de un par de neotek preamps y eqs y tmbn los enracke y funcionan al 100 ...solo necesito hallar el modo de atenuar la ganancia ya que es excesiva del modo que quedaron los canales al quiarlos de la consola...bueno, me puedes contactar localmente en








...saludos...


----------



## tomycobain (Sep 3, 2011)

hola. hace 2 semanas que me estoy volviendo loco buscando una fuente que me entregue 48v para una phantom power. alguien me puede pasar un circuito? ya tengo el circuito para conectar los 48v al mic pero no tengo uno que me entregue 48v! se puede hacer con dos 7824?


----------



## elgrunge (Sep 3, 2011)

Aqui hay una fuente que entrega 48v y +12v,-12v
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news23/nota06.htm
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2011)

tomycobain dijo:


> hola. hace 2 semanas que me estoy volviendo loco buscando una fuente que me entregue 48v para una phantom power. alguien me puede pasar un circuito? ya tengo el circuito para conectar los 48v al mic pero no tengo uno que me entregue 48v!


Este diseño es excelente y funciona a la perfección: http://sound.whsites.net/project96.htm


----------



## tomycobain (Sep 3, 2011)

Gracias a ambos! Tengo unas dudas mas.. ¿Cuanta corriente consume un phantom power? ¿Hay alguna manera de modificar el circuito para que se alimente con 65vca? me estoy refiriendo al circuito de el ultimo link :

http://sound.whsites.net/project96.htm


Tengo un transformador de 220 - 65Vca y quiero darle utilidad..
Por ultimo ¿Los componentes de este circuito se venden en Capital Federal?


----------



## elgrunge (Nov 15, 2011)

Saludos.

Ya tenia mucho tiempo buscando un buen preamplificador para microfono para mi estudio de grabacion casero. Encontre varios diagramas muy interesantes en la pagina de ESP :

http://sound.whsites.net/index2.html

Lo que hice fue juntar algunos esquemas de esa web. 

Este preamplificador tiene entradas de microfono(dinamico y condensador) y linea para conectar algun instrumento como un teclado. Tiene Pad de 20dB que atenua la señal de entrada en caso de que la señal sea muy alta. Tiene un inversor de fase para evitar la cancelacion cuando se graba con 2 microfonos muy cera uno de otro. Tambien tiene un switch para activar o desactivar la alimentacion Phantom +48v para microfonos de condensador. Y tiene una salida XLR balanceada y Jack de 1/4 desbalanceada. 

Aun no he hecho el diseño en PCB porque no estoy 100% seguro si el circuito completo este bien echo. Hice las simulaciones en Multisim y al parecer funciona pero me gustaria que ustedes que tienen mas experiencia que yo en electronica le echaran un vistazo al esquematico para ver si tiene algunos errores o mejoras que se le puedan hacer.


----------



## elgrunge (Nov 16, 2011)

Al hacer la simulacion en multisim la señal de salida es muy cuadrada comparandola con la de entrada, no se si esto se deba a los TL07X que tiene el circuito. Y cuando ago la simulacion en Circuit Wizard nisiquiera funciona(aunque creo que es porque el BC549 no esta en la libreria).

Alguien que me pueda ayudar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2011)

*Q1* y *Q3* están al revés


----------



## elgrunge (Nov 17, 2011)

Saludos Fogonazo

Arregle Q1 y Q3
Tambien cambie el TL071 por un NE5534(vi por el foro que es un poco mejor para esto del audio)
Agregue una resistenica de 10k a la entrada de linea.
El error que cometi es que al Generador de Funciones le estaba dando valores muy altos comparados a los que da un microfno y creo que eso fue la principal razon de una señal de salida tan cuadrada o saturada.
Tenia los valores del generador en 10Vp y los cambie a 0.5mVp y el resultado fue una señal con buenas curvas.

El otro detalle que obresve es que al subir el volumen gradualmente no cambia nada de 0% a 95% cuando llega a 100% se dispara la señal. Eso a que se debera? (dejo una imagen de lo que digo)


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 17, 2011)

¿Potenciómetros logarítmicos? Son o no son


----------



## elgrunge (Nov 18, 2011)

Saludos Josefe17

Al parecer solo se pueden poner potenciometros lineales... almenos eso es lo que dice en las opciones del componente(fabricante/tipo de huella).


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 18, 2011)

Prueba con logarítmicos. No va a pasar nada si son del mismo valor. Lo que varía es la curva R(φ).


----------



## elgrunge (Nov 18, 2011)

Voy a tratar con los dos potenciometros aver cual va mejor(aun no compraba los componentes hasta no estar seguro con la simulacion).
Opte por quitarle la salida desbalanceada y solo dejar la salida balanceada para mejor calidad del sonido. Estoy por agregarle un detector de pico con un led de dos colores pero no se donde va... si a la entrada de señal o a la salida.

Saludos.


----------



## chepao (Abr 25, 2013)

perdon, quisiera saber si ese preamplificador para microfono (el que ha sugerido crimson) de webelectronica lo puedo usar como pre de un etapa de potencia (amplificador)

saludos para todos!!!


----------



## crimson (Abr 25, 2013)

Hola chepao, hay muchas versiones de este pre, por supuesto se puede. Si lo necesitás solamente para escuchar música podés obviar la parte del micrófono. Hay versiones estéreo y mono, etc te dejo unos enlaces para que veas, en el Foro también hay varios similares.
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2012/06/control-de-tono-estereo.html?view=timeslide

http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/mezclador-y-control-de-tonos.html?view=timeslide

Saludos C


----------



## DEGAGV (Ago 5, 2013)

Que función cumplen los zener dispuestos así?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2013)

DEGAGV dijo:
			
		

> Que función cumplen los zener dispuestos así?



Limitadores de tensión


----------



## Pablo LB (Ago 23, 2013)

Buen día:

He construido ese preamplificador algunas veces, me parece que funciona muy bien y me surge la siguiente pregunta, como sería posible añadirle un control de ganancia?

Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Ago 24, 2013)

Hola Pablo, hay dos posibilidades: una es subir la ganancia de forma fija, aumentando las resistencias de 100K del primer operacional, llevándolas a 150, o 220K como máximo. Otra es hacer la siguiente modificación:

con este truco, con solamente un pote subís o bajás la ganancia de entrada del pre.
Saludos C


----------



## Pablo LB (Ago 24, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Pablo, hay dos posibilidades: una es subir la ganancia de forma fija, aumentando las resistencias de 100K del primer operacional, llevándolas a 150, o 220K como máximo. Otra es hacer la siguiente modificación:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 97681
> con este truco, con solamente un pote subís o bajás la ganancia de entrada del pre.
> Saludos C



Buen día crimson, te agradezco tu respuesta, he probado la modificación indicada, pero utilicé un potenciómetro de 10k lineal, que es lo que tenia a la mano, la variación es bastante abrupta sobre la 1/5 parte del recorrido del pote, voy a probar con 1k, 2k y 5k.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## dmc (Ago 25, 2013)

pablolb84, proba con un potenciometro logarítmico, ese tipo de variación que comentas (abrupto) es, probablemente, causado porque el pote es lineal.


----------



## Pablo LB (Ago 26, 2013)

Buen día:

Si, también he probado con la modificación de un pote lineal, pues en donde vivo no venden potes log, pero la mejor respuesta se consigue con el valor original, indicado por crimson, utilizando pote de 5k.

Gracias! 

Saludos cordiales.


----------

